# I'm surprised it has not happened yet.



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

Saw this and it really didn't surprise me much.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/news.yahoo.com/amphtml/chinese-military-thinking-stealthily-destroy-181132948.html


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

As Omar Bradley said, "Amateurs worry about strategy, professionals worry about logistics".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, '*Starter*,' to be honest--and in all my years--I have never been impressed with a Chinese national, whether it be with a new improved weapon or folding a paper airplane. They have no 'thought processes' just any epithet from a superior, like, _"Well, brother, today I learned that China has put three dozen trained warriors on the moon..."_

Even if that was true, I'd bet that those three dozen China-men landed there as corpses. Sure, I will scoff for the next several years, but sooner or later a China-man will crash into the moon inside a bamboo nose-cone.

For example, if I said to you that I had a real-deal Sicilian folding knife in my ruck-sack, and you doubted my word, I would simply hand you the knife. But if a Chinese national claimed that strawberry jam rains on their Chinese potentate you might be swiftly beheaded for a circumstance of '_national doubt_.'

Despite their braggadocio, I don't believe there is hardly one grain of rice in their entire land-mass. If millions of them are starving why don't they all pilfer those "_copious of chards of rice_"?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

link wouldn't load


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> link wouldn't load


Worked fine for me.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

They could make it look like an accident and Americans would believe it

The news media would provide cover for the chicons


----------

